

Average Credit Score By Email Domain - yarapavan
http://www.creditkarma.com/trends/domain

======
zck
Interesting. I'd imagine Comcast and BellSouth win because older, less tech-
savvy people are more likely to use their ISP account, and credit scores
correlate with age. AOL probably doesn't have the same benefit because you can
sign up for a free @aol.com address, and kids are a large part of AOL's
demographic.

~~~
skolor
I doubt "kids" signing up for AOL are a large reason for the low score. The
credit score is from people who wanted to check their score, and I would guess
that the number of people <18 who tried to check it is almost negligible.

On the other hand, AOL, Yahoo, and MSN/hotmail all had low scores, which may
have something to do with those emails being tied to an instant messaging
account.

~~~
diego
All we know is that from a sample of 20k scores those with Yahoo email
addresses (which could well be 10k or 2k, we don't know) had a lower average
than the rest. It says nothing about the whole population of
Yahoo/Hotmail/etc. because we don't know how the email addresses were
obtained.

It would be very easy to bias this sample by showing ads about finding your
credit score to different demographics within each mail provider.

~~~
dmlorenzetti
In addition, they don't show variability within the groups. The differences
they find among the averages may not mean much in the context of the
variations about the averages.

Furthermore, any statistically significant differences may be due to
correlation with other factors. Perhaps domain name varies weakly with
geographic location-- which the same source claims also predicts average
credit scores.

Finally, their chart accentuates the differences by dropping the zero.

~~~
zck
>Finally, their chart accentuates the differences by dropping the zero.

Making it more confusing, FICO scores start at 300.

------
csmeder
Proper title: "How to lie with statistics"

What is the scientific term for starting your x axis in a way that distorts
the graph? I tried looking it up but couldn't find it.

~~~
jfarmer
Tufte called it the "lie factor" and you can actually measure it. LF = (size
of effect in graphics)/(size of effect in data).

------
nuclear_eclipse
Good thing credit scores can't be coorelated with my personal email domain...

~~~
ciscoriordan
It would be interesting to see the average credit score for people whose email
address domain is similar to their name.

------
Dilpil
Starting your bar graphs at the minimum data point is fairly silly, as is
ending them at your maximum.

------
tibbon
Great. Next thing you know people will be judging my finances by my email
address.

~~~
Mz
They also have a state map. I think we already do some judging of people based
on place though.

